# Neo Primato: Have you guys seen this color yet?



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

It's called KAS. I don't know; is that a racing team? Anyway, it looks nice. http://www.albabici.com/derosa/07-frames/neoprimato/07-neoprimato-mp.htm

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Great! I like it better than the orange or red. The blank, gold seat tube panel is a nice touch.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

I found one reference to KAS by googling.
<!--StartFragment -->
...During the seventies, the race (<!--StartFragment -->Vuelta) was dominated by some of the greatest known cyclists of all time. One of Spain’s greatest mountain climber’s, Jose Maria, won twice in 1972 and 1974. Also of note during this time period was 1975, when the Spanish team KAS took every honor in the race including the overall gold jersey, the sprinters jersey, and the king of the mountains jersey. At this time, each race showed a Spanish athlete either on the podium, or in heated competition with the leaders. Towards the end of this Spanish ruled decade, a transition in the sport of cycling as well as in La Vuelta ensued... http://www.smcm.edu/aldiv/ilc/spanish/FA03/ilcs101/04/tjjansen/index.htm

Thanks,
Tshirt http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78833


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

They forgot to mention the greatest rider KAS ever had - King Kelly - Sean Kelly, the original Ironman.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

toomanybikes,

Wow, thanks, I didn't know that he rode for them.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

T-shirt said:


> toomanybikes,
> 
> Wow, thanks, I didn't know that he rode for them.
> 
> ...


Try to buy his bike!!

http://www.seankelly.com/


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> Try to buy his bike!!
> 
> http://www.seankelly.com/


Oh how I longed for a Vitus back then. I used to stare at the Performance catalog. I couldn't decide between the light blue or the titanium colored one. But I was still a high school kid with no money, so I didn't really have to choose...I got neither of them.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*I'm crazy*



T-shirt said:


> Oh how I longed for a Vitus back then...


Off topic:

Thinking about my last post, I can't believe how bike fixated I am, so much so, that I can remember colors from twenty years ago. I believe that I can actually recall all color schemes offered on the Vitus, at least as they were sold through Performance: white, light blue, dark blue, purple (sort of magenta), titanium, red, and black. Am I crazy? Do I need to get-a-life? Does any one else have this problem? :shocked::crazy::shocked:

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Look familiar??

https://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/de_rosa/2.jpg


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> Look familiar??
> 
> https://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/de_rosa/2.jpg


 
Sweeet, thanks for the picture. So they're bringing back some of their own history; I like it even more now.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Sean Kelly*

His determination just leaps out at you in this photo doesn't it?


----------

